# German Air Force WWII camera question



## orlovphoto (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, 

I recently got a camera that the owner wants to sell through me. I don't think this is something for e-bay and so I have come here to ask you all good people about where the best place for me to get a fair value for this historical piece.

I would love to know if there is a good list online of cameras used in airplanes in WWII by German military. The only thing the owner knows if that it was supposedly mounted on a bomber to study bombing patters (?). I would love to know what, when and how it was used.

Also, are there any serious collectors of this stuff out there? One's that aren't looking to pick up something at 1/100th of a price? 

Any resource would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## diser (Dec 14, 2010)

It would be easier if you post a photo of the camera.

Some aerial cameras are listed here


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 14, 2010)

orlovphoto said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently got a camera that the owner wants to sell through me. I don't think this is something for e-bay and so I have come here to ask you all good people about where the best place for me to get a fair value for this historical piece.
> 
> ...



One of the most used cameras by the Luftwaffe were the Robot cameras made by Otto Berning.

Before we go into further assessment, some pictures are needed.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 14, 2010)

Will post pics this week, it's at my mom's right now.
THanks for the resource.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 16, 2010)

Berning Robot II - Lights in the Box

it's this one, but I don't think mine has the 90° finder, just the regular one


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2010)

Best bet for a Robot is finding out the serial number inside the camera, on top of the film path and if it starts with an "F" then it's approved for flights, hence could've been used by the German Luftwaffe. Then you'll have to unscrew the lens and look in the back of it. If it says Luftwaffe Eigentum, then most likely you have the real thing. And yes, they made them in a few variations. See *here* for just two of them.


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 16, 2010)

It does have those engravings on it. What do you think a fair value of it might be? It's in really good shape, working meter and all the leather there. Probably 8+ for the age.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 16, 2010)

orlovphoto said:


> It does have those engravings on it. What do you think a fair value of it might be? It's in really good shape, working meter and all the leather there. Probably 8+ for the age.



PM sent.


----------



## crockersmith (Dec 6, 2012)

Mitica100 said:


> Best bet for a Robot is finding out the serial number inside the camera, on top of the film path and if it starts with an "F" then it's approved for flights, hence could've been used by the German Luftwaffe. Then you'll have to unscrew the lens and look in the back of it. If it says Luftwaffe Eigentum, then most likely you have the real thing. And yes, they made them in a few variations. See *here* for just two of them.


I too have this type of camera with a Carl Zeiss Jenna Tessar 1:2.8 3 3/4 cm lens.Leather case included. What would be the best outlet to try to sell the camera and what is a "ballpark" value?


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd say eBay is the best - ballpark $ is 200-600 depending on what lenses it has and the condition


----------

